
Tiktok User Banned for Talking About China's Uighur 'Concentration Camps' - kp98
https://www.newsweek.com/tiktok-user-claims-banned-posting-china-concentration-camps-1474119
======
badrabbit
Everyone makes noise about this but what is the solution? War with china? Cut
off trade and sanction China? They explicitly designed their country to avert
such arm twisting.

My solution: Form a treaty between as many countries as possible where an
explicit agreement is made to wind down trade with China within 10 years and
establish relief and subsidy funds in form of low interest loans,tariff relief
and preferential treatments for non-aligned nations. To seal off the deal a 50
year sanction on all trade with China after the 10 year period (reviewed for
re-approval every 10 years). Immediate economic relief and laws that encourage
trade with non-aligned nations for businesses in western-aligned nations. It
will cost an insane amount but certainly cheaper than a war. Oh and for
dessert, short term retaliation by China can be met with oil sanctions (in
form of replacing China's demand with subsisized buy out of oil supply) and
potential blockade of sea trade routes (fairly easy to crush their navy far
away from friendly waters -- only a last resort).

I am not saying my idea is perfect or even good but it is an idea. Our
privilege of living in the wesr means being able to throw around ideas for
solutions like this and popularize them with law makers so they can be
confident it won't cost them their next election. But I fear China has already
aquired extensive compromisng material in western nations' governments and
corporations which will make democractic approaches hard.

Now is the time to stop wars and economic depressions -- when we can plan on
solutions.

The Uyighur were picked on because of their small voice. China is perfecting
their approach with them and HK so they can be effective against more valued
targets such as Taiwan and further.

------
rahuldottech
Is anyone really surprised? This had to happen. And it won't stop happening.

1\. Develop platform targeting the youth

2\. Gain huge market share

3\. Censor and curate to influence young minds worldwide

Many of us this saw this coming long ago. Unfortunately, no legislation
appears to exist anywhere in the world which could possibly stop such social
media companies which are controlled by foreign agencies with agendas from
being launched in their countries in the first place.

China has a TERRIBLE track record of censoring information, of not respecting
user privacy, and of KILLING people for speaking out.

Letting infrastructure, apps, operating systems or social networks controlled
by them (eg. Android forks, WeChat, TikTok) into your countries is a terrible
idea.

~~~
throw456321
I’m surprised everyone is somehow missing the fact the video is still up on
TikTok and has not actually been removed.

~~~
rahuldottech
How does that matter? The user was kicked off. Punished for speaking out. How
is that okay?

~~~
smabie
I mean, people get banned from Twitter for similar stuff. Or at least similar
in the minds of the people banning them.

------
ncmncm
Last weekend, I heard, on an NPR "Weekend Update" news blurb, a newsreader
refer to the "Tiananmen crackdown", and "clashes between police and
demonstrators", in the same sentence.

A crackdown is when police start arresting people for things they hadn't been.
Mowing people down in the street with machine guns, wholesale, is called a
"massacre".

A clash is when two armed parties battle. When police beat unarmed people with
clubs, and blast them with firearms, that isn't a clash, it is an attack.
"Clash" blames the demonstrators for being attacked.

Tiktok has no choice. NPR has a choice, and abandons it.

~~~
TurkishPoptart
I overheard my coworker mention the "crackdowns" in Hong Kong. But it's way
way worse when NPR does this. Shame.

------
aiscapehumanity
Also note, [https://www.theverge.com/2019/11/4/20947850/tiktok-
bytedance...](https://www.theverge.com/2019/11/4/20947850/tiktok-bytedance-
josh-hawley-china-app-government)

\-->Fears tiktok is or can be, contributory as a an indrect tentacle by the
CCP for domineering memetic platforms.

~~~
kp98
I can't imagine that bodes well for Tik Tok in terms of long term
consequences. Perhaps Tik Tok has been shown that this issue is out of its
control - either by the CCP or US actions. At any rate, I think congress will
take action against the company.

------
PikachuEXE
Just another day in a company controlled by CCP

~~~
kp98
But the CEO said that even if he wanted to he couldn't abide by the CCP's
demands? /s

------
throw456321
I’m skeptical the user was banned for this reason.

There were stories of users being banned for LGBT content, but I see tons of
it on TikTok. Turns out the real situation was TikTok following local laws and
only videos in Turkey were removed.

Edit: There must be more to this story [1] because the video is still up [2]

1\.
[https://mobile.twitter.com/sarahfrier/status/119939287129360...](https://mobile.twitter.com/sarahfrier/status/1199392871293603840)

2\.
[https://www.tiktok.com/@getmefamouspartthree/video/676265754...](https://www.tiktok.com/@getmefamouspartthree/video/6762657542972689670)

------
Geimfari
It's an app for children. Would you not expect to be ousted from Club Penguin
for repeatedly starting discussions about Abu Ghraib?

~~~
roberson87
This is probably the dumbest take on a topic I've seen on HN. TikTok is not
'for' kids anymore than YouTube. They are both 13+.

------
simonblack
TikTok is censored.

Facebook is censored.

Twitter is censored.

Reddit is censored.

So what's new in the world? Social networks are very likely a passing fad,
that people grow out of as they get older and have developed more 'Internet
Sense'.

Today it's China in the spotlight, yesterday it was Edward Snowden's
revelations about the NSA.

------
jmpman
Do TikToks cross the great firewall? Maybe TikTok will allow dissent outside
the great firewall?

~~~
faissaloo
I think Chinese TikTok is insulated

------
around_here
The tiktok user has been widely outed as a sinophobe in various platforms.

------
thedudeabides5
I think half the reason no one talks about this consistently is there's no
naming consistency from the media.

Is it Uighur or Uyghur?

~~~
abdulmuhaimin
Never saw anyone use Uighur. I thought it was typo.

Anyway I think Uyghur is more widely used one

~~~
antonvs
I've always been familiar with Uighur, probably because:

> “Uighur,” with an “i,” has appeared for centuries in writings by Western
> scholars, and many Western media and experts on the region still prefer this
> spelling.

However, apparently native speakers prefer the other spelling:

> But members of this mostly Muslim ethnic group overwhelmingly prefer the
> spelling “Uyghur,” which they say more closely approximates the proper
> orthography and pronunciation in their native language, “Uyƣur."

The use of the latter spelling in the West seems to be a more recent shift to
accommodate this.

Source: [https://www.rfa.org/english/news/uyghur/uyghur-
spelling-0906...](https://www.rfa.org/english/news/uyghur/uyghur-
spelling-09062010161733.html)

------
quotz
Is TikTok the new NBA?

------
viewbase
The video is still up though:
[https://www.tiktok.com/@getmefamouspartthree/video/676265754...](https://www.tiktok.com/@getmefamouspartthree/video/6762657542972689670)

I'm holding judgment until further evidence that this is not another
accusation equivalent to Iraq's WMD or Syria's chemical weapons in this trade
war with China.

~~~
oliwarner
> holding judgment until further evidence

You're writing off a sustained torrent of multi-source evidence. Even the CCP
admits they're "re-educating" an entire race.

If you can ignore those, I do wonder what it's going to take to convince you
there's something bad happening.

~~~
throw456321
But the video is still up, so either the multi-source “evidence” is wrong, or
it’s being exaggerated.

~~~
partingshots
The user in question was kicked off TikTok for their post. Evidence enough?

